# Caring for pregnant sowrd tail



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all. I recently set up a small platic tank with a heater and some plants in it for my swordtail who is pregnant. She was getting attacked by the other fish in the main tank, so I gave her her own. She is still getting used to it and keeps swimming at the top of the tank.

What else do I need to prepare for the babies to come? I've never had this problem before *o2

Thanks


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

She keeps hovering around the top of the tank and it's a bit concerning. Is this a problem of some sort?


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Anybody? I changed half the water in the tank and she's been swimming well. However, she's also kind of laying on the bottom of the new tank or on the top of it kind of idle and I can't figure out why.

Any help here? I really don't want her to die and loose all her babies.


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

BUMPING THIS PLEASE: NEED HELP

The fish is now kind of hovering around the edge of the tank vertically, instead of laterally and looks really stragne. I don't know if this is normal behavior for this fish or what but shes like at a 50 degree angle and looking upwards.

Is there something wrong here ? Please let me know


----------

